# LR Mobile - what brightness setting do you use on your iPad?



## Charlie B. (Jun 9, 2021)

All,
     Just wondering how others have their iPad screens adjusted while editing photos in Lightroom Mobile?
I have Night Shift and True Tone turned off, and Brightness set at about 50%.
     Since we can‘t calibrate iPad screens like you can with a real monitor, any suggestions that have worked for you are greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## clee01l (Jun 10, 2021)

I have mine set to Automatic and 100% Brightness with True Tone on. 

Images that I work on in my iPadPro are rendered pretty much on color whe. I look at them in Lightroom Classic on my iMac.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 11, 2021)

I recently got a hold of my mom's old iPad pro and am playing with it.  I have Night Shift off and started with True Tone off.  For brightness, I just put it next to a calibrated monitor and adjusted the brightness to match.  When I started Lightroom on both though, the ipad was quite cool (blue) so I turned True Tone back on.  That made them closer , but the it doesn't completely match the colors on my three calibrated monitors I used on my laptop.  However, the brightness levels are similar now.


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 15, 2021)

Woodbutcher said:


> I recently got a hold of my mom's old iPad pro and am playing with it.  I have Night Shift off and started with True Tone off.  For brightness, I just put it next to a calibrated monitor and adjusted the brightness to match.  When I started Lightroom on both though, the ipad was quite cool (blue) so I turned True Tone back on.  That made them closer , but the it doesn't completely match the colors on my three calibrated monitors I used on my laptop.  However, the brightness levels are similar now.


Good info - thanks for the reply!


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 15, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I have mine set to Automatic and 100% Brightness with True Tone on.
> 
> Images that I work on in my iPadPro are rendered pretty much on color when I look at them in Lightroom Classic on my iMac.
> 
> ...


Interesting!  Thanks!


----------

